# Taxes for Canadian citizens after returning from UAE



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

Has any Canadian citizen lived in Dubai and then moved back to Canada, and had to pay taxes of some sort upon returning? Just want to make sure the tax free living benefit sticks and doesn't have any repercussions if you know what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

check with your accountant but my understanding is that as long as you have taken care to sever your ties and become a non-resident, you shouldn't have to pay taxes if you return to canada. that being said, i feel like i did read somewhere that you need to be a non-resident for at least two years.

and just be smart about everything and sever your ties!


----------

